
WikiLeaks 9/11 Files - talonbragg
https://github.com/tbragg0/wikileaks-9-11-files
======
inshadows
Sample:

    
    
        2001-09-11 03:03:00 Metrocall [0476499] A  ALPHA  THIS IS A TEST PERIODIC PAGE SEQUENTIAL NUMBER  1890
        2001-09-11 03:03:00 Metrocall [1064376] C  ALPHA  GOVPX TREASURY 30__99.03 /05+5.437 10_101.09 /10 4.835 5Y_101.08+..................................................................
        2001-09-11 03:03:00 Metrocall [1064377] C  ALPHA  ...........................................................................
        2001-09-11 03:03:00 Metrocall [0000329] C  ALPHA  ..................
        2001-09-11 03:03:02 Metrocall [0000329] C  ALPHA  RIODIC PAGE SEQUENTIAL NUMBER  1890
        2001-09-11 03:03:03 Skytel [0001048] C  ALPHA  PERFORMANCE FEED TRANSMITTED 0301 HR.  MORGAN ADVISED.  H.M.-COMMAND CENTER
        2001-09-11 03:03:05 Arch [0895403] C  ALPHA  THIS IS A TEST PERIODIC PAGE SEQUENTIAL NUMBER  6712
        2001-09-11 03:03:05 Arch [1425048] C  ALPHA  300~MPfetchData:openConnectionToManager:ERROR CONNECTING:192.168.35.97 : www36 connectToServerPort:socket/socket timed out at /home/crdtdrv/cred>
        2001-09-11 03:03:05 Skytel {1079475} 3 1200 50413
        2001-09-11 03:03:09 Metrocall [002286026] C  ALPHA  5060>>>>>
        2001-09-11 03:03:09 Metrocall [1545041] A  ALPHA  Frm: fax@act0911.com Txt: smtp.cfgg.org is UP
    

It looks like IRC log from Irssi.

~~~
mike_d
This is the log of pager (beeper) traffic on 9/11\. Because pagers are
unencrypted broadcast traffic, it is routinely collected by people for fun.
Someone turned the logs from NY over to Wikileaks and they created a public
archive.

It was released in 2009.
[https://911.wikileaks.org/](https://911.wikileaks.org/)

------
stordoff
Nothing immediately jumps out at me as being terribly important, but it's
interesting to see how it was initially reported as a "small plane" then
became a "commuter type plane" and "twin eng plane", alongside various vague
references to an "explosion", or a "fire", and a few speculations that it was
a bomb. I've never really thought about how confusing those first few minutes
must have been (I was 11 at the time, and didn't see it until after the second
plane had crashed, so it was fairly obvious what had happened).

The Guardian has an article here
<[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/25/wikileaks-
publ...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/25/wikileaks-publishes-
messages-9-11>) summarising it (dated 25 Nov 2009), though I might include:

> 2001-09-11 08:47:46 Arch [0901509] B ALPHA Someone just told me there was an
> explosion at

> [...]

> 2001-09-11 08:47:48 Arch [0901509] B ALPHA wtc....BR

in their list of defining moments, as it seems to be the first reference to
the events.

------
fit2rule
I miss Wikileaks. I'm looking forward to whatever replaces it coming online.
It seems that Assange is headed for the grave - I wonder if the leaks will
continue, anyway?

~~~
jakeogh
Not naturally.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21384573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21384573)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273961)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273988)

~~~
fit2rule
I concur, Assange is being slowly tortured to death while awaiting this sham
trial.

But I do think the leaks will continue. Those of us paying attention to the
Assange saga have seen a new wave of evidence of crimes against humanity being
prepared for release. This problem is _NOT_ going away for the American
people. The magnitude of the crime is just too large.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
>sham trial.

How is it a sham trial?

~~~
fit2rule
Because Assange has not been allowed to defend himself, by any stretch of the
imagination whatsoever.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
When you are accused of a crime where do you typically go to defend yourself?

~~~
jakeogh
Yea, that's how it works.

Self defense is level 0 of a functioning judicial system.

Perhaps you get a lawyer to do it for you, but if you cant defend yourself,
you are not operating in the most basic system of law.

It's similar to a place where silent protest is outlawed, and therefore you
are mandated to vote.

He has not been convicted, and yet he is dying in there. Just a concidence
right?

Other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23513669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23513669)

------
bonyt
Are these different from the ones published over 10 years ago?

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/25/wikileaks-
publ...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/25/wikileaks-publishes-
messages-9-11)

~~~
ryanlol
no

------
ponsin
While this is nothing "secret" or new (originally released on 2010) it is
interesting to see how some people reacted at first. Some of the messages
right after the first attack talk about a plane crash or fire at the Pentagon
rather than a terror attack. Although I did get excited, I was hoping for more
information about flight 93.

~~~
boomboomsubban
>Some of the messages right after the first attack talk about a plane crash or
fire at the Pentagon rather than a terror attack.

Why do you find this interesting? I'm genuinely curious. As a civilian, until
the second plane crashed an accident seemed like the most likely explanation.
And it wasn't clear what happened at the Pentagon for a while.

~~~
ponsin
I don't know how old you are but when it happened I was more interested in
watching the cool explosions on TV. In fact, there are some people here who
probably weren't even alive when it happened. I'm not saying that it is
surprising how people reacted, but rather it gives me a glimpse into how
people felt.

Similarly I would be interested in how the public opinion of Hitler changed.
There are quotes from some German Jewish leaders in the 30s saying that Hitler
should get more power. I too would be interested in understanding how the
opinions changed.

~~~
boomboomsubban
I sort of assumed you weren't alive. I was in high school and remember
watching the news reporting a plane had crashed into the tower with an unknown
cause then later that there was an explosion then fire at the Pentagon.
Finding that surprising is foreign to me, and I wondered if younger people had
the impression that it was immediately clear that it was a terrorist attack.

The historiography of WWII has significantly downplayed Hitler's popularity
before the war, however many Jewish leaders remaining in Germany were not
speaking for the Jewish population.

~~~
mercer
I can sort of see how post-9/11 'kids' who grew up in a society that sees
terrorism everywhere might think that it's odd to assume it was just a plane
crash.

As a teen, I also thought it was just a crash. I was at school and someone
mentioned it and we went to look for a tv. It's difficult to forget how the
mood went from 'shit, that sucks but cool explosion and most people below the
crash site will probably get out' to 'shit, another plane, and now the towers
are collapsing'.

~~~
boomboomsubban
I also expect there's some rote memorization happening. After hearing "the
terrorist attacks of 9/11" a billion times it kinda sticks.

------
aaron695
This is a old leak.

More interesting is I've yet to read a write up of where the leak came from,
the question asked when it came out -

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/leaked_911_te...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/leaked_911_text.html)

Is it reasonable (not is it possible) a private citizen was at the time
recording all pager traffic?

Can you read them passively and is it location based and does this data fit
with that?

If it's not totally passive, would the network notice you vacuuming them all
up?

~~~
YuccaGloriosa
Yes, It's totally reasonable that someone could have been routinely capturing
all the pager data. Normally over a very large service area (possibly
nationally) Yes, the data can be captured passively. It's just data (sounds a
bit like old fashioned modems ) being broadcast over radio frequency. You just
hook up a radio scanner to a pc, and run software to decode the tone, creating
a huge text log, that contains all the messages.

------
jtchang
What exactly is this? Looks like some sort of messages that were captured on a
cellular network or something? There are messages about rebooting servers
(something like alerts) and just general marketing spam.

~~~
jakeogh
It's an oldschool txt pager caputre. They are unencrypted over the air.

This data is not new[1], and it does originally source from wikileaks. It
starts before the first aircraft impact[2].

There is a link in my profile that covers the same timeframe.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20100911151142/http://911dataset...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100911151142/http://911datasets.org/index.php/9/11_Pager_Intercepts)

[2]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160405052531/http://911encyclo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160405052531/http://911encyclopedia.com/wiki/index.php/World_Trade_Center_Jet_Impact_Seismic_Signals)

------
MiscIdeaMaker99
I feel a bit lost as to what we're looking at here.

~~~
ivanvanderbyl
A quick google search seems to indicate this is Pager data for a 48 hour
window around 9/11.

------
fearingreprisal
Does someone know the source for this? Is there a Wikileaks page available
authenticating this? I can't find one.

~~~
moonchild
It claims to originate at
[https://file.wikileaks.org/file/](https://file.wikileaks.org/file/). It's
probably 9-11_all_messages.7z or 9-11_messages.7z.

~~~
talonbragg
The file structure comes from 9-11_messages.7z

------
the_optimist
Seems to be the same as:

[https://911.wikileaks.org/files/index.html](https://911.wikileaks.org/files/index.html)

------
thatlongthrow1
These are pager dumps re-released by Wikileaks cause I guess they don't have
anything else going on for them.

Fun stuff though, the standard is called POCSAG and you can still decode over
the air pager signals. Not that you should do that.

